

Gamer raided by Swat team in front of 60,000 viewers - yitchelle
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/feb/05/gaming-streamer-gets-swatted-as-online-griefing-enters-real-world

======
z3t4
The police are usually very trigger happy in these situations. This is very
dangerous and could easily get someone killed!

~~~
sambeau
I think that maybe "trigger happy" is an unfair term here - being that they
are usually expecting to find a terrorist / hostage situation.

But I agree with your main point: it's only a matter of time until someone
gets killed in one of these.

